# Best way to take video of your screen



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Is there any screencam equivilant for the Mac?

I have some Camtasia movies from a PC that are aweful, is there any sort of similar application for the Mac?

I'm not interested in Simple screen shots... I want to make a movie from what is displayed on my screen.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

What you want is called SnapzPro. I love it (especially since it came free with my G4 Dualie  ). The people at Ambrosia make great software and they're Mac only!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Hands down the best utility for screenshots, and movies of your screen is Ambrosia Software's Snapz Pro X.

If you've seen the movie I did to show off the ehMac Konfabulator Widget (Movie Link). That was done with Snapz Pro X. In the next week or so, Snapz Pro X 2.0 will be released, and if you check Ambrosia's site and watch the videos made with it, its stunning at how well it works. The only problem with the application I've found is that its expensive. The nice thing is that since its shareware, you can use it for 30 days as if it was a full product, but after the first 30 days, Unregistered watermarks and nag screens tend to start showing up. If you use it a lot, it is worth the money hands down.

Most of the "prosumer" Apple models come with Snapz Pro X installed, but you're limited to that one version. You can become a normal paid registered user at a discounted price though.









Bjornbro - Not so much anymore. Deimos Rising, EV Nova, and Pop-Pop are all available for Windows or are being ported. (But then again Ambrosia doesn't do the porting themselves, other companies do, but Ambrosia does the marketting, like how Cassidy & Greene works.)


----------

